# Pegoretti Fina Estampa



## us_wr (Feb 4, 2006)

Looking at a Pegoretti Fina Estampa, NOS, frame. Would build to climb with compact crank. Anywone have experience with Pegoretti and this frame?


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

go to the Serotta forum for all the Pegoretti info you would need. Highly respected bike brand.


----------



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

us_wr said:


> Looking at a Pegoretti Fina Estampa, NOS, frame. Would build to climb with compact crank. Anywone have experience with Pegoretti and this frame?


I had one. It was a perfectly fine bike, but not the magical machine lots of Pegoretti fans claim it is. The Fina uses round scandium tubes welded in a very traditional geometry. It's not light, but it's stiff and solid feeling. The Serotta Forum has lots of people who gush over it...


----------



## us_wr (Feb 4, 2006)

Why are Pegoretti's in the Serotta forum?


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

us_wr said:


> Looking at a Pegoretti Fina Estampa, NOS, frame. Would build to climb with compact crank. Anywone have experience with Pegoretti and this frame?


I have one, bought mainly due to the gushing and new one being available at 1/2 MSRP.

Contrary to common knowledge, it's not a Scandium tubeset, it's a plain old 6000 series aluminum. Not that it matters, because Scandium doesn't do anything for the ride properties. 

It has a decent ride, it's very heavy for an aluminum frame (bike checked in at 19+ lbs with Chorus) and it has a beautiful paint job. It takes big bumps pretty hard, as you might expect from a big-tubed aluminum frame. The rest of the time, it's pleasant enough. It's not my idea of a climbing bike, I like those in the 16 lb. range, not 20.

As mentioned above, it's very popular brand on the Serotta forum, mainly because there are a couple of people over there recognized as "experts" on all things two-wheeled. The group think grew from there, and I for one have had my ass handed to me on a couple of occasions merely for questioning the sheer perfection of the product.

I like mine well enough. It's a good bike, it gets me where I want to go, you get many style points as they are pretty uncommon. I'd buy it again, but I wouldn't go into the deal thinking it's some sort of magical bike, because it isn't.


----------



## bandaidman (Jul 9, 2006)

i have a pegoretti "big leg emma" with a record 50/34 compact crank built specifically for some big hills near my house. very stiff steel bike that i love to ride. have never ridden it more than 100 km though


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I must have missed this one before. I have a Fina built up with Record and an FSA compact crank with 36/50. I really enjoy the ride, it feels solid and reassuring, I have no issues pushing over into a crit corner. It isn't a century bike if you are looking to cruise and enjoy the ride. It is a racing frame and really only does that well. I do ride it close to 100 miles most Sundays but I have a set of wheels with 25mm tires that really take the edge off. I did do a century once with a set of 23mm armadillos on it and really expected to pee blood at the end.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

bigbill said:


> I did do a century once with a set of 23mm armadillos on it and really expected to pee blood at the end.


That is really funny.


----------

